# Stick Blenders



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The time is coming for me to replace my poor, belabored stick blender  I know it is silly, but I am attached to this one, it has been a steady and useful tool for the last 3+ years. Unfortunately, though my batches are not large, they have gotten too large for it to work efficiently, and lately my soap has had way too many bubbles from too much air being blended in.

So as I am shopping, deciding if I am going to go to a commercial grade, looking at shaft lengths... what are you all using? What do you like/dislike about your model?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't care for stick blenders that have open side ports, I think they put more bubbles or air in soap, they are great for whipped butters tho... So I have three different stick blenders.. My fav was a echeapo from Walmart that last me 8 yrs... I am so sorry it died, can't find the same ones now.. Boo Hoo
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I went thru stick blender hell this winter. I had an el cheapo from walmart that I had used for 8 years too. It was probably the same kind Barbara was using.  Anyways, I bought a new one from Walmart and it was air bubble city. Drove me nuts!!! I ended up getting another new one from my local Dillions/Kroger store. The bell on the WM one was too deep. I purposely looked for a new blender with a shallow bell after that. Works much better. I can live with the blender I have now.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have two, commercial grade (but not the extra long shaft...I may have to upgrade to that eventually) from Waring. I got them at Restaurant Depot. http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/MIXER/WSB33 I really like them.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a commercial Waring stick blender somewhere. . . I put it away and now can't find it. I didn't like that it couldn't take it apart to clean it, and it was really top heavy. My favorites aren't being made anymore, I don't think - the Braun stick blenders that I purchased several years ago at Bed Bath & Beyond. Nowadays I use a Cuisinart stick blender that I also purchased at BB&B. It works well, has a stainless steel shaft and runs fast enough to suit me. The older Brauns seem to run even faster than the Cuisinart does so I only use them for lotion making. The Wal-Mart stick blender that I have doesn't run nearly as fast as the others and I keep it around mostly to use as a second or third stick when I'm making liquid soap.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a Cuisinart as well and so far so good, going on 4 yrs. I would buy another one.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the $99 Waring from soapequipment.com. I like it!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Carli - does the stick part come off the motor so it can be washed? That was always one of my complaints about the commercial stick blender that I had . . .


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you go to the Waring site you can see what they carry now. I use an old Waring pro for soaping class and small batches, the speed sticks all are commercial heavy duty, you can get any stick length for them and they are interchangeable, they also have mounts for the side of pots. The commercial heavy duty series, no way can soap or anything else get into them. They also have light duty, medium duty sticks, they do not seal up all the way so if you use them in deeper soap than the stick length you will get soap in the vent areas. The heavy duty have a 1 horse power motor and is dishwasher safe. It's really like anything else, I was perfectly happy shaving goats when I was new with my A5's, then when I got an Oster/Sunbeam I loved it, then when I got a Lister I realized what a toy an A5 is and how way to heavy the old Oster/Sunbeams are. Or using a surge pulsator and getting an interpulse  If you make a lot of soap and do big batches bite the bullet and buy a heavy duty immersion blender, then you can move to a larger shaft with the same motor if you need to. There are auctions all over, used resturant equipment places, really very little reason to pay full price. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/waring-wsb50-big-stik-variable-speed-750-watt-heavy-duty-immersion-blender-12/929WSB50.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping

$243.99 So far that is the cheapest I have found- the auction houses have been $100 higher :really? The live auctions are at least a 2 hour drive from me, so I have to figure time/fuel for travel. I am thinking it may be better just to order it and be done with the hunt. I am _not_ a shopper :lol I really like that the shaft is removable, and that even if I increase my batch size again, the 12" shaft would give me more leeway.

Vicki- do you use your big SB for your whipped shea, etc. also?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, cool, did you see that they have a whisk type attachment for that blender? (Whipped body butter, made easier!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Michelle I use my small one for everything, and I don't whip shea since it would just melt back in nearly all weather here, except this last week 

Check out acemart.com also. Resturants close down as fast as dairies do, so resturant supply houses that deal in used equipment is huge. Vicki

With just one search....The WEBstaurant Store 4,009 seller ratings New No tax + Shipping: $17.48 $143.47 $125.99


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is the one I was looking at- but the 1 hp with changeable shafts is more expensive- that is the fixed shaft. I figure I should buy what will last longest. I will check the other one. I know about restaurants- there are almost none left in our towns that aren't fast food.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> Carli - does the stick part come off the motor so it can be washed? That was always one of my complaints about the commercial stick blender that I had . . .


No, it doesn't come apart. As soon as I'm done mixing I rinse it with hot water then dry it with a towel. I have let soap harden on it before and it was a pain to clean. Now I do it the second I'm done with it- before I even pour my soap.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Not a big one...but talking about the whisk attachment... 

I have a Hamilton Beach from WM that has the stick blender attachment, whisk attachment and some other itty-bitty ruffled type attachment. Two speeds. I've had it for 4 or 5 years and I love it. I use the whisk for lotion and rebatching (the stick blender has plastic and 'melts'--kinda bent one section--but still works). Would recommend it for anyone starting out and looking. Cost me $20.


----------

